# OH MY!!!Need some support!!!



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

I went yesterday and got a pregnant goat, referred to as a brush goat, I tried to post pics, but I was not able to upload! They didn't know her due date but thought it would be within a month, she is a FF...This morning her bag got bigger and she has a long string of mucous hanging from her hoo hoo!!! I was able to feel the baby move a little. It's very hard because she does not know me yet and won't really let me near her. To make matters worse the Nigerian that I got last week is mean to her! I brought this goat home so she would have a friend and she is not having any part of it! What should I do and how long do you think it will be if I am seeing the long mucous string? Her vulva is also puffy. HELP me please!!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

It sounds like she is going to kid very soon, especially if the mucous is an amber colour.
Is there a way you could seperate her from the other goat?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/d ... _labor.htm
http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/laborkidding.htm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be real close.... Is she trying to push? If not.. see isn't quite ready...
Don't worry...it will be OK... :hug: 

You say her udder is bigger? Is it super tight?

Is she up and down pawing at the ground?
look Posty?
sunk in around the tailhead area with her tail low?
Not eating?
Off by herself?
Verbal talking to her belly?
When you look at her from behind does she look like all of a sudden she isn't preggo? If so the kids are working their way to the birth canal...

Watch her close....and if you have to .. keep the others from beating on her by putting her in her own birthing pen...If she is wild now...she may or may not let you close to her.... Some goats get real affectionate at this time... while others do not... When she gets into active pushing labor... she most likely won't run from you.... Talk to her in a soft voice and just watch her...when you are around her....Otherwise you may have to peak at her.. not letting her know you are there.. if possible ..cause she may hold back....being a wild or scared goat......If she doesn't have the 1st kid out within 1/2 hour... you must wash up and go help her.... even if ...you have to tie her ...use a dog collar and rope ....but if you do tie her...make sure... it is loose enough ..so she can lay down....comfortably.. untie her... soon after she has kidded.. or if you feel she is doing OK... or if she gets into trouble... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It does sound like she's going to kid soon. Get her in a separate area away from the nigerian. She probably won't need much help, so just give her some clean bedding and keep checking on her...if it looks like you need to go in and help...even a timid goat...will usually let you get near them while they're kidding if she's struggling and needs help...but a small area for her would be best.

The nigerian is just trying to establish the pecking order so will probably take a week or two to warm up to her. It's not a good idea to keep them together since the new doe is close to kidding.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

She is eating, doesn't look like she is trying to push yet, her tail is down, there is a stripe down the middle of her udder(not sure if that means anything) It is so frustrating that she just runs from me, if I have a treat she will take it from me. I don't have any way of seperating her from the other goat, I thought we had more time and I thought that they would like each other LOL!!!. We just built her a little shed with hay and water. She looks very sunken in the hips and thin. No more mucous the last couple of hours just one 5 inch or so string this morning. Maybe she will wait a little until she gets used to me.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Was the mucous white? If so, that was just the plug and there may be more time.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

It was not white, clearish to yellowish that hung down in a skinny stream, she is also urinating a whole lot!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds like the plug...she's probably minutes away from starting contractions.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay, her belly is moving like there is an alien in there! So that usually means 12 hours at least right? I just moved the Nigerian to my top covered screened in deck until I get back from work tonight.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

mojomamma said:


> Okay, her belly is moving like there is an alien in there! So that usually means 12 hours at least right? I just moved the Nigerian to my top covered screened in deck until I get back from work tonight.


Maybe usually but on all my does so far I have been able to see/feel the kids a couple hours before they kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it was an amber clear tube like appearance discharge.... and long as you are describing... she is definitely getting super close...... Happy Kidding :hug:


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay Update! Still no signs of active labor, it is raining so now both goats are on my nice screened in porch, you might be a ******* if!!! Did I mention I live in Alabama, hahaha!!! Thank you all so much for helping, I am going to try to get some pics, so PLEASE stay with me!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a picture of her from the side...


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is her unshaven utter...


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Here she is...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...her udder doesn't look full enough to kid...but ya never know. Can you get a photo of her "pooch"? Any other signs of kidding lately?


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried hard for a pooch pic, she wasn't having it, but it is very puffy! The only signs I have seen so far is....the long snot like mucous string this morning, she is peeing a whole lot and the puffy pooch. She won't let me touch her bag, she gets really mad, the baby is still kicking. Any more guesses on the breed and does she look too thin?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For a pregnant doe, yes, I would like to see more weight on her, but she's not bad. Once she kids, I would start increasing her hay and start graining her a bit. As for breed, maybe a kinder or kinder cross? I'm not quite sure.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder needs to fill in more and instead of giving too much grain, I'd get her on some good alfalfa hay to help put some condition on her without making a too big baby. Her flop ears do suggest nubian in her and her dainty dairy look also looks like theres nigerian...her horns tell me that she's young too, less than 3 years.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She doesn't look like a kinder to me. I was going to say ND cross? Whatever she is, she is pretty. I ho[e she has a safe and uneventful kidding for you, and that the kids are healthy.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is really hard to tell from those pics...she does though have an udder going on...it does look as if.... her udder needs to fill more though..... To bad you couldn't get a pic of her with tail up naturally.... Is she sloppy looking in her vulva area....

Her tail does seem to be downward.... but she doesn't appear to be sunk in to much yet... Is she getting to where... you can almost put your fingers around her tail bone...really loose?


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Update!!! We have a beautiful baby girl!!! A pretty big baby girl. Banana, the mom went into pushing labor at about 5 last night, her bag had filled up and she was being vocal and her ligaments were completely gone, no mucous string at all until I saw the hooves! Labor only lasted 20 minutes and she delivered the placenta about an hour later. She is doing great. The baby is doing great! She is only nursing on one side though. How long should I wait to get the milk out of the other one? And do I have to wash her teats and udder? Should I put it into a bottle and give it to the kid, so many questions???


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Baby Courtnee


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

When my kids only drink from one side, I usually wait about 12 hours then milk her out. If they still won't drink from that side I milk it out every 12 hours. As long as it still contains colostrum I freeze it in case I ever need it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Pretty baby girl!
Yes...do milk mom out and teach baby to nurse both sides, you may need to milk her at least every 12 hours to keep her even and you can use the milk for yourself after the first 5 days..the colostrum should be out of it at that time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Congratulations!! Pretty baby girl!
> Yes...do milk mom out and teach baby to nurse both sides, you may need to milk her at least every 12 hours to keep her even and you can use the milk for yourself after the first 5 days..the colostrum should be out of it at that time.


 I agree... :wink:

Congrats on the beautiful new baby....your Doe seemed to throw us all off... glad you were watching her....looks like ...you have a cute bundle of joy there....


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

soo cute!! congrats!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my, what a cutie-pie. Congrats!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank You all for your kind words!!! I milked her this afternoon and got 8 ounces, is that okay? She looks more even anyway! How long can I keep the bottles in the fridge?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations on a good delivery and a healthy baby. She is darling. Hope mama will get over being afraid of you. Keeping them on the porch might make that easier. I would also milk her out on the other side. After 10 days or so you can start to use the milk, it will probably be excellent, whatever kind of little goat she is. Since she only had one kid she might have enough milk to share from the beginning. But the first week or 10 days there is still colostrum in it, and you could freeze it for other babies if you want, or feed it to the baby if you think she isn't getting enough to eat. 

Jan


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

That baby girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!  I would freeze the colostrum.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

Now that is the cutest baby I have ever seen. Love the pink nose.  :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! very cute!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my, what a DARLING!!!! Congrats! :stars: :kidred:


----------

